# Asbestos tiles are cracking



## Leoskee

I am renovating my downstairs bathroom and laundry room. In the laundry room there are the small 9X9 brownish tiles that I am guessing are made with asbestos. Many of the areas where I pulled up studs and removed doors have tiles that are cracking. I lightly wedged a putty knife under one tile and it popped up in a single piece. I tried to do the same with the tile next to it and I immediately heard the tile crack so I left it alone. It did not break into pieces though. Best way I can describe it is like pushing on a windshield that has cracked. The laminate keeps the tempered glass intact even though it cracked inside. 


Is there any safe way to remove the tiles without having to pay for a company to do it? If the tile cracks but do not break are they still dangerous? 

On a side note, I realized today that the very first project that I did in my previous home was to pull up vinyl tiles in the sun room. The tiles cracked all of the place and I used a roofing shovel to pull everything up. It was hard a hell to remove the black mastic that was used. It took me a few days to complete the job. Now I think that those tiles were asbestos tiles too. The home was built in 1927. There is not much that I can do now but having hindsight knowledge I do not want to repeat what I did.


----------



## mark sr

The only part of the tile you really need to be concerned with is what turns to dust - what you can inhale. I'd keep it damp, wear a dust mask and bag up the debris.


IMO asbestos health dangers are overstated, most get asbestos related health issues from occupational over exposure to it.


----------



## Leoskee

That so funny that you just said that because I just watched a video on youtube where a woman basically says that same thing and goes about removing tiles by wetting the area she is working on. 


If I follow what you said above then do I need to wet and spray down the area around the tiles as well?


----------



## mark sr

You just need enough dampness to keep the dust down. More water might be better but then you have a bigger mess to clean up.


----------



## firehawkmph

This will take the black mastic off easily. 




Bean-E-Doo, soy based, safe to use, non-flammable. Ive had very good results with it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## GrayHair

mark sr said:


> You just need enough dampness to keep the dust down. More water might be better but then you have a bigger mess to clean up.


Add just a little surfactant to make the water wetter. You probably have some in your kitchen; it's commonly called Dawn!


----------



## rusty baker

Just be aware, the adhesive usually contains more asbestos than the tile. But the danger is overblown, just like lead paint danger.


----------



## James12345

There are many types of tiles in the market that will be suitable for your requirement and according to your home environment. You should choose it very carefully by the expert suggestion.


----------



## rusty baker

James12345 said:


> There are many types of tiles in the market that will be suitable for your requirement and according to your home environment. You should choose it very carefully by the expert suggestion.


 And how does this pertain to this thread? Being an admin on other forums, this sounds like a spam precursor post.


----------



## Calson

Asbestos is only a health hazard when its fibers get breathed in and lodge in your lungs. A friend who recently died was in the U.S. Navy in the 1950's and was sent into ships to remove the asbestos and he was not given any protection and breathed in a great deal of it. Spent the last 20 years of his life barely able to walk around the house. Much as with Agent Orange during the Vietnam War and with depleted uranium ammo used during the Gulf War and invasions of Afghanistan and Iraq the majority of the casualties occur long after the shooting has ended. 

Use an N-100 mask and you should have no problems. Spraying with water is important with asbestos on ceilings where it is a dry powder as it comes off.


----------



## Old Thomas

Asbestos, as said, is hazardous if friable and airborne. It is many time worse if you smoke. Dampen them, pry them up as whole as you can, and put them in sealed garbage bags. 9” square tiles are often asbestos, but not very friable. Be aware that the glue could be acm, too.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Floor tile generally need to go through a wood chipper to get friable. The mastic is usually the more problematic substrate in that comparison.


----------



## rusty baker

Old Thomas said:


> Asbestos, as said, is hazardous if friable and airborne. It is many time worse if you smoke. Dampen them, pry them up as whole as you can, and put them in sealed garbage bags. 9” square tiles are often asbestos, but not very friable. Be aware that the glue could be acm, too.


Many of the 12" tiles also contain asbestos.


----------



## rusty baker

Windows on Wash said:


> Floor tile generally need to go through a wood chipper to get friable. The mastic is usually the more problematic substrate in that comparison.


Exactly, the "cutback" adhesive contained a lot more asbestos than the tile and was more apt to be friable. I have seen it turn to dust.


----------



## coolair111

How do you know for sure that it is asbestos.Though longer and constant exposure has shown the health risks of asbestos. Before you take any measures make it sure that it is asbestos you are dealing with.


----------



## rusty baker

coolair111 said:


> How do you know for sure that it is asbestos.Though longer and constant exposure has shown the health risks of asbestos. Before you take any measures make it sure that it is asbestos you are dealing with.


Tiles of that age and type are almost always asbestos. It is safer to just treat them like they are. It is also expensive to get them tested.


----------

